# Arrow shaft pen #2



## Rangertrek (Sep 7, 2012)

This one is built on a gun metal slim kit.  The shaft diameter is a bit bigger that the first one did. 




Both go the bow supply shop tomorrow as demo pens.
Hope they like them.


----------



## Glen Schumann (Sep 7, 2012)

Kewl! I have a grandson who would love one of those.


----------



## boxerman (Sep 7, 2012)

Very nice pen. Looks kinda long though.


----------



## maxman400 (Sep 7, 2012)

Very Cool, When my friend asked me to make him one he asked if I could include the knock, so I have to figure that one out yet.


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm sure they will love it.


----------



## azamiryou (Sep 7, 2012)

These are a cool. Would it be possible to use an actual arrow tip (drilled through) for the nib?


----------



## rmelton (Sep 8, 2012)

Max you can make him one like this


----------



## rmelton (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice looking pen John, if you want to get rid of the center band you can make it like a one piece slim line.


----------



## rizaydog (Sep 8, 2012)

Great idea and very nice work.  That is really cool.


----------



## dplloyd (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Rangertrek (Sep 8, 2012)

boxerman said:


> Very nice pen. Looks kinda long though.


The top is a bit longer that a standard slimline, wanted to keep the printed logo in tack.


----------



## Rangertrek (Sep 8, 2012)

rmelton said:


> Nice looking pen John, if you want to get rid of the center band you can make it like a one piece slim line.



I have two one piece models in the works without the cband. One of them is a bit hard to hold the nib and actually remove the barrel.  The other one works well.


----------



## keithlong (Sep 8, 2012)

I have made some one piece slimlines, and I take a file and file the notches on the transmission down a little and it makes it easier to pull out to change the refill. Just be careful and dont file too much.


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hmmmm, I have like 10 dozen carbon fiber shafts....can't possibly use _all_ of them......

What spine shaft did you use here?  2175






Scott (been awhile since archery days) B


----------



## Rangertrek (Sep 9, 2012)

The first one it did was on a 2117 shaft and the second is on a 2175 shaft.  I shim in the 7mm tubes.  I was at the archery shop yesterday, and they gave me a few pieces of shafts with different diameters they use as shims.



SDB777 said:


> Hmmmm, I have like 10 dozen carbon fiber shafts....can't possibly use _all_ of them......
> 
> What spine shaft did you use here?  2175
> 
> ...


----------

